# Tazzy's lil escape artist



## Bev (Sep 7, 2005)

the poor lil guy made it so far for so long. shame he couldnt have held in there a lil longer.
the lil guy deserves a medal for his escape effort tho.
RIP lil cornsnake!


----------



## chocolatecolubrid (Apr 1, 2005)

Awwww the poor wee guy  Really sorry tazzy


----------



## tazzyasb (May 4, 2005)

thanks CC.
I am totally gutted. thought he was a goner he had been gone so long or i thought the dogs had, had him.
Was made up yesterday when he was found. 4 hours later the poor little mite was dead.
God knows how he made it so far nige and bev and vouch to get from my flat to outside for a little hatchling must have been like mission impossible


----------



## nicky (Jul 13, 2005)

thats such a pity, sorry taz......


----------



## Bev (Sep 7, 2005)

aye taz to get from your flat to outside must have been a right trial, like indiana jones an the temple of doom lol all those dangers and obstacles.


----------



## t-bo (Jan 26, 2005)

Aww tazzy, realy sorry to hear.. after he made it for so long too


----------



## tazzyasb (May 4, 2005)

thanks guys


----------



## gillsboy (Jun 8, 2005)

awww im sorry to hear that


----------



## Reptilerescueden (Jan 2, 2006)

awe sorry to hear that Tazzy.


----------

